# Phatbox on M3



## jjprusk (Mar 12, 2004)

I recently purchased a 2004 M3 SMG, Harmon Kardon, and Nav. I would like to add a phatbox to the system and would like some feedback on the topic. The dealer told me that the phatbox could be hooked up, but that a new cable was coming out soon that provided better functionality (he didn't say exactly what). First, does anyone have a phatbox connected to a similar setup? And secondly, does anyone know about a new cable and what it means?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jjprusk said:


> I recently purchased a 2004 M3 SMG, Harmon Kardon, and Nav. I would like to add a phatbox to the system and would like some feedback on the topic. The dealer told me that the phatbox could be hooked up, but that a new cable was coming out soon that provided better functionality (he didn't say exactly what). First, does anyone have a phatbox connected to a similar setup? And secondly, does anyone know about a new cable and what it means?


I have a 325xiT w/ NAV and a PhatBox. NAV or not doesn't make any difference - the PhatBox navigates by audio prompts and the CD select buttons, not the NAV screen. Pictures on my BMW page.

PhatNoise uses a BlitzSafe adapter to convert their interface to the BMW i-bus. This isn't going to change, so I don't know what your dealer means by a "new cable". The only thing I can think of is that the PhatBox is a bit too deep to fit in the standard CD changer spot on some models, and a right-angle cable would make mounting easier. But that wouldn't change the user interface, and besides I haven't heard anything about that new cable for
more than a year now.

My install:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I have a 325xiT w/ NAV and a PhatBox. NAV or not doesn't make any difference - the PhatBox navigates by audio prompts and the CD select buttons, not the NAV screen. Pictures on my BMW page.


Not meaning to hijack, but nice website. You've done an INCREDIBLE amount of quality work to your car!

Alex


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Not meaning to hijack, but nice website. You've done an INCREDIBLE amount of quality work to your car!


Thanks! The service / parts guys at my dealer are always asking me to bring the car by (I'm there a couple times a month for more parts, but since it is NYC, I usually don't drive the car there). I have to keep my visits there with the car to a minimum, because the service and parts departments pretty much close as everyone streams out of the dealership to see what's new on my car.

Car shows are also interesting. as most people ignore my car in favor of cars with engine mods or huge stereo setups, but then someone "in the know" will wander by and notice that my switches have extra buttons, or that I have unavailable-in-US trim and other parts. At BFE at Lime Rock last year, a bunch of BMWNA folks came over to look at and analyze my car. Pretty cool...

I'm looking forward to seeing the West Coast 'festers in May - I'll be driving cross-country to Bimmerfest 2004.


----------



## Gretz99 (Feb 27, 2004)

Terry... incredible site !! WOW! Awesome info !!
Question...I have an iPod & use Musicmatch as my "player/Jukebox" on my computer. I have over 5,500 MP3's on both the iPod & computer..ans I DO NOT want to have to rip the songs all over again to use the Phatbox.

So..I was wondering if the Phatbox would be able to "search" my computer to "upload" the songs on it's software?? I'm assuming that it would ! Kinda like have Windows media Player look for songs if you want to begin using that as your computer player..right?

I have on order, the Ice Link iPod system which is on back order, like the Phatbox. But..have been thinking about the switch to the Phatbox.

If you can..please shed some light for me. I also have a "Individual program" question for you. But I'll PM that one !!

Thanx so much..

Gretz :thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Gretz99 said:


> Terry... incredible site !! WOW! Awesome info !!


Thanks!


> Question...I have an iPod & use Musicmatch as my "player/Jukebox" on my computer. I have over 5,500 MP3's on both the iPod & computer..ans I DO NOT want to have to rip the songs all over again to use the Phatbox.
> 
> So..I was wondering if the Phatbox would be able to "search" my computer to "upload" the songs on it's software?? I'm assuming that it would ! Kinda like have Windows media Player look for songs if you want to begin using that as your computer player..right?


I answered this over on the PhatNoise site.

You can download the PMM software from the PhatNoise site and give it a try, to experiment with the stuff I described in my post on the PhatNoise site.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Gretz99 said:


> Terry... incredible site !! WOW! Awesome info !!
> Question...I have an iPod & use Musicmatch as my "player/Jukebox" on my computer. I have over 5,500 MP3's on both the iPod & computer..ans I DO NOT want to have to rip the songs all over again to use the Phatbox.
> 
> So..I was wondering if the Phatbox would be able to "search" my computer to "upload" the songs on it's software?? I'm assuming that it would ! Kinda like have Windows media Player look for songs if you want to begin using that as your computer player..right?
> ...


The software is very organized and user friendly, you will enjoy setting up your Genre, songlists...etc.. :thumbup:


----------



## ! Blue Fest ! (Sep 27, 2003)

Whats a phatbox?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

! Blue Fest ! said:


> Whats a phatbox?


It is a hard-disk-based MP3 (and other formats - FLAC, Audible, OGG, WAV, etc.) player for a variety of cars. It pretends to be a [very smart] CD changer, so it integrates with the factory stereo and steering wheel controls. Normally it mounts where the changer goes, but in the wagon, space is tight, so I mounted it on the outside of the NAV access panel:










More info here.


----------



## mb35758 (Mar 29, 2004)

What sort of prices are people paying for a Phatbox? It seems like something I'd really enjoy, but $859 is quite a jump up from the AUX input and an iPod.

-mb


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

mb35758 said:


> What sort of prices are people paying for a Phatbox? It seems like something I'd really enjoy, but $859 is quite a jump up from the AUX input and an iPod.


Well, there aren't really that many places to get one - PhatNoise directly, and perhaps a couple of the BMW-specific accessory websites. You have to decide if the integration with the stereo controls (on the steering wheel too), voice navigation, and support for many additional formats (WMA, FLAC, OGG, etc.) is worth it to you.


----------

